# Troy-Built Storm 2410 starter motor



## krammark (Aug 30, 2013)

The last time I used my Storm 2410, the starter motor would turn but it sounded like the solenoid did not engage so I had to use the pull start. Has anyone worked on one of these motors with a similar problem? Did you need to replace the entire assembly or was a disconnected wire discovered and repaired? Appreciate the details.

Thank you!

Mark


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I am not familiar with that particular snow blower, but all of the small engines i am familiar with only use the solenoid to send power to the starter unlike a lot of automotive starters the solenoid does not push out the drive gear. If the starter motor is turning on your small engine it is a safe bet the solenoid it good but, i suspect the drive mechanism is dirty not allowing the gear to move forward and engage the flywheel. To verify this you will need to remove the starter. Once you have the starter out with the hot wire connected ( the case will need to be grounded to the snow blower) hold the starter in your hand and turn the key. You should see the gear move forward on the shaft if it is working correctly. If it does not try cleaning drive gears and lightly lubricate them and check again. once the gear moves out and in correctly the starter should work as designed.

Carl


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

CarlB is correct, although I bet this is a 120v starter and not a 12v starter. Therefore it doesn't need to be grounded to the engine block and there is no key to turn. 

It is possible all the teeth on the gear are chewed off and the gear will need to be replaced, but most likely it is just rusty / dirty / sticky and needs to be taken apart and cleaned. Just use some light oil / liquid wrench type stuff and you should be good to go.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

shryp is correct I am still in summer mode and just had a mental picture of a lawn mower starter which is 12 volts.
Although my 1984 cub cadet snow blower is a 12volt start with an on board battery and solenoid, most snow blowers are 120vac and don't use solenoids.


----------

